# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Kidizoom Smart Watch, smartwatch for kids, VTech Ltd., New Territories, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - VTech Ltd.

Home Page - vtechkids.com/smartwatchdx2

----------


## Airicist

VTech Kidizoom Smart Watch. First Look At Interactive Smart Watch For Kids

Published on Feb 20, 2014




> VTech Kidizoom Smart Watch  Just saw the brand new Interactive Kidizoom Smart Watch for kids from VTech. Saw this demo at Toy Fair 2014 and this was just announced on 2/17/14. Looks pretty cool for a $49 Kids watch. It is lightweight, has a touch screen and can take photos and videos.
> 
> Here is some more information -
> * 1.4 inch color c-touch screen
> * Camera for taking photos and recording videos
> * Voice recorder
> * Special effects including customized photo frames, color filters and distortion effects; fun video frames
> * 3 fun games included
> * Kid-durable design to withstand drops and bumps
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Now there's a smartwatch for KIDS: Vtech launches 40 pounds device complete with video camera and games"

by Sean Poulter
January 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "VTech unveils smartwatch for kids"

by Stu Robarts
January 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

VTech Kidizoom action cam, first look at kid's action camera from Toy Fair 2015 

Published on Mar 15, 2015




> At Toy Fair 2015 in NYC we got a first look at the VTech Kidizoom Action Cam. No, this will not replace a GoPro, but with a $59 retail it is geared toward kids. Here is all the info -
> 
> VTech announced the introduction of the multi-function Kidizoom® Action Cam, bringing parents’ technology to a new generation of active kids. Following the huge success of the Kidizoom® Smartwatch, one of the hottest tech toys of 2014, the Kidizoom Action Cam allows kids to play and capture their adventures with videos and photos on-the-go. The Kidizoom Action Cam features a robust, durable design and comes complete with mounts for attaching to a bike, skateboard or scooter, plus a waterproof case, all at an affordable price, making it an exceptional alternative to an expensive adult action camera.
> 
> The Action Cam is a great first video and photo camera for kids and is durable enough to handle drops and tumbles. It can go anywhere kids go, and do anything kids do with two included mounts so they can attach it to their bike, skateboard and more1, making it perfect for interactive play and capturing life’s adventures. It also comes with a waterproof case so they can take videos and pictures up to 6' underwater – perfect for budding snorkelers and splashing fun. The Action Cam features a 1.4" color LCD screen and can take stop-motion videos and time-lapse photos in addition to regular videos and photos. Children can also explore their creativity with fun effects, frames and photo filters. It’s easy to upload their photos and videos to a computer using the included micro USB cable so parents can choose to share them with family and friends. For even more fun, they can also play three exciting games.
> 
> The Kidizoom Action Cam features:
> 
> • 1.4 inch color LCD screen
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Play Lab | Kidizoom Smartwatch DX2

Published on Aug 14, 2017




> This week's sponsored The Play Lab, we have the Kidizoom Smartwatch DX2 from VTech!! See the fun techie kid's watch by joining us in The Play Lab where our TTPM editor talks about this new toy from VTech!

----------

